# When to get a mini donkey colt gelded?



## goatcrazy421 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi y'all! Dolly had a jack a few weeks ago. He is already trying to be the dad of his brother/ sister. So when should we get him gelded? He is about 6 weeks old. 




Caden at www.cadeslilfarm.com


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 31, 2013)

If both testicles are dropped he can be gelded. Jumping on the other donkey is play at this age... but I would get it done sooner than later.


----------



## CritterZone (Jul 31, 2013)

If they have both dropped, do it.  If you call your vet and he says it is too early, then he can tell you when it would be appropriate.


----------



## goatcrazy421 (Aug 1, 2013)

How can I tell if he's dropped yet?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 1, 2013)

If you see two testicles dangling - he's dropped.


----------



## goatcrazy421 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 1, 2013)

You may have to feel them at this age....my mini horse did not fully drop til 1 yr so u could see them but u could feel them.


----------



## BrayJunction (Sep 13, 2013)

Make sure your vet knows how to geld your donkey.  They must use a different procedure than on horses, or the donkey could have bleeding that can be fatal.


----------

